# Ar conditioning conversion



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all. 

69 GTO 400 4 speed that came with factory air. The AC didn't work when I bought it and I spent a lot of time getting the blower motor to work and now I want to convert to R134A. Anyone have any experience with this? 
I did some research online and discovered that I should replace the receiver dryer, which I ordered from NAPA. The hose from the compressor muffler to the condenser is held on with hose clamps and a buddy told me this is a high pressure line and the hose will blow if I try to charge the system however from the pictures I have seen it looks like this is correct.

Any help would be most appreciated. 

Thanks once again. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You should also replace the original tube/fin type condenser with a parallel flow condenser. Along with changing the rec/dryer you need to flush the system to make sure that none of the oil from the original R12 remains in the system because of it's incompatability with the PAG oil you'll be using with the R-134a. As far as the clamp on hose fittings go, I don't like them but I've seen them work. Personally, I'd make some hoses with crimp fittings. An a/c shop can do that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Our local NAPA can custom make hoses.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks HP and Rukee. I took it to get the system evacuated and the shop did not have an R-12 system. Looks like I need the change the filter/dryer and the condenser. Any clue on how to take off the lower valance? Looks like this needs to be removed to get at the condenser. I also need to change the oil in the compressor, replace hoses, POA valve needs to be recalibrated, etc. Not as easy as I thought. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done several of these. You will need a new reciever/dryer, and you will need to evacuate the system with a vacuum pump prior to the re-charge. Keep the system closed when working on it. Keep lines capped. Do not let lines and fittings remain open. Fill with 75% of the original charge. Do NOT fill to 100% of the R12 charge when using 134. Your original condensor will work just fine.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Your original condensor will work just fine.


Yes the original tube fin comdenser will work but a parallel flow condenser will work better with R134a. Especially in hotter climates and while stopped for long periods with the engine running. I've also done several of these conversions; this is just my preference especially on vehicles with smaller condensers.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks GeeTee and HP. Can I use the vacuum pump I use to bleed my brakes to evacuate the system? If so, I will install the receiver dryer, evacuate the system and recharge. Thanks again for the guidance. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No, that's an entirely different kind of vacuum pump. You'll need one that is designed for HVAC work. They generally have an electric pump; those are the better ones, but some are designed to run off an air compressor.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. You can probably rent or borrow a HVAC pump to do the job. It must pull the system down to 29" of vacuum, and it should be hooked up and pulling for at least an hour, longer if it's humid and the system has been apart. After the pump shuts off, the system should hold 29" of vacuum. If the system loses vacuum with the pump off, but connected in a few minutes, you have a leak in the AC system and recharging it will be a waste of time. If it holds vacuum, you can install the refrigerant. If you've never done this, please get help or get information you need to do the job safely. Wear safety glasses/goggles and take the usual precautions.


----------



## 67RestoTempest (Jul 10, 2013)

i dont know if anybody said this but i think vintage air makes a complete kit for cars with factory ac i think its around 700 $


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

I actually found a shop in Manchester NH that will leak test and recharge my system with R12. Based on the advice, I think I'll leave this to the pros. Thanks everyone for your insightful advice!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*The real McCoy!*

Ain't nuttin' better-n-r12, in my book. :cool


----------

